# Xanax...



## Tinkerhell (Dec 25, 2002)

Is anyone taking Xanax to deal with IBS-D and/or anxiety. How well is it helping. Thanks


----------



## Tinkerhell (Dec 25, 2002)

Noones taking Xanax??!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Xanax isn't really one of the drugs that this forum is about.You may want to try asking this over on the anxiety section, or the diarrhea section of the board. You may get more of a response there.K.


----------

